

Despite privacy concerns, CISPA passes in the House - sexyalterego
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/cispa-passes-house-privacy-concerns-cybersecurity/

======
darxius
The White House is still planning to veto it though, right?

[http://www.dailydot.com/politics/obama-veto-cispa-
cybersecur...](http://www.dailydot.com/politics/obama-veto-cispa-
cybersecurity-bill/)

~~~
erode
I think he will veto it to assert his dominance when his threats to veto are
not taken to heart. That or he was bluffing _again_.

~~~
sehugg
The last full-term President with fewer vetoes was a member of the Whig party.

~~~
niggler
To be fair, these has been the most unproductive congresses since the 1940s,
so take your statistic with a grain of salt.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/28/congress-
unproducti...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/28/congress-
unproductive_n_2371387.html)

------
kunai
I don't really know what to say at this point. The bill had a few good
aspects, a few bad aspects, but it generally seemed like an overwrought an
unnecessary annoyance rather than a "protection of rights" bill like Rogers
likes to put it.

We may simply have to wait and see.

(posted on other thread originally)

------
ttrreeww
It's over folks.

